# ,  / > Yaesu >       YAESU FT-100D

## ua3ycv

-               -   .

----------


## ua3ycv

""  -D784036GC842     ""-        -    "".   ""     "" -   100%.....   ?   -   -   .

----------


## ua3ycv

-    ""-    -100 -    ! "" -   -    .       (  )    -        (  ) :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Alex-31

: 7z cct djvu doc gif jpeg jpg maa mp3 pdf png rar swf txt xls zip

  zip  rar

----------


## Alex-31

*ua3ycv*,     ...

  ...

----------


## Alex-31

?

      -       ?

----------


## 1428

__ 
      .      .      .
    .  ,  ,   .

----------


## Alex-31

YAESU FT-100D     10  ...  :Sad:

----------


## ua3ycv

- -  "  "

----------


## Alex-31

? -...

99%  ,      ...

----------


## Alex-31

,    ...

----------


## ua3ycv

-         78- 78   :!:

----------


## R0ACL

> 


 JTAG?

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## ua3ycv

:!:

----------


## ua3ycv

-  :Super:

----------


## ua3ycv

-   J7002 -

----------


## R0ACL

... :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Tolya,

----------


## ra3gn

to ua3ycv
  ,        .
 ,   (  ).
     " ".
    ,    .
   ,  ....
 .

----------


## ua3ycv

> to ua3ycv
>   ,        .
>  ,   (  ).
>      " ".
>     ,    .
>    ,  ....
>  .


  ....   -!          -   -    . " "     ....    .   -           .       -       .

----------


## Alex-31

> 


 ,        ...

   "+  ",   PiPO x9  x10 -   .    ,     

     "USB <-> LPT <-> pin in/out"

----------


## ua3ycv

> , , ,    .    ,   **      .    EEPROM  .     ,     ,   ,   "".


  -  5. .      -  .

----------


## ua3ycv

> *ua3ycv*,        !


    -                     - 100  -   ?     "" - :Sad:

----------


## R8CCE

,    ,      . 

: -  ""         ,         2-  16877           .     ,  ,       i2c   spi.      .

----------


## R8CCE

?     .....   

      :      ,          ( i2c .... SPI....),   ,    ,  ....            ,      ....    ,    .

     ,    --  ......

. ....      ,       ...

----------


## VFO

?    ,          CAT.           !

----------


## Alex-31

*VFO*, *UB8CGG -     :

  (  ,  )   .    -  ""   !

      ,       ,      - 

       100    ! 

,     "" ?  


*

----------


## Alex-31

*VFO*,   CAT ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

   ...  :Sad: 

        -   

   ? 

   ,     



       ?

      ...

----------


## ua3ycv

> ,       .


   !

----------


## Alex-31

> 





> 


... ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

      ,     

   ""   - Un  GND

         -

         ...

   --   ...

----------


## Tolya

??...   FT-857               ...     ..   ,       ...

----------


## UT0UM

> .


  ::::

----------

